# Rückprojektionsfernseher - Scheibe reinigen



## Classisi (19. März 2010)

*Rückprojektionsfernseher - Scheibe reinigen*

Hallo,
habe einen Toshiba 43 vj 33Q Rückprojektionsfernseher. Ich hatte ihn bereits offen, um den Spiegel und die Linsen zu reinigen. Auf der Vorderseite sind aber noch Wasserflecken. Kann ich die Scheibe ausbauen und mit einer feinen Bürste nass reinigen? Denn mit einem feuchten Tuch bekomme ich die Scheibe nicht sauber, da die Oberfläche ja stark rau ist. Hat da jemand Tipps?
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## TheGreenTalent (20. September 2011)

*AW: Rückprojektionsfernseher - Scheibe reinigen*

Hallo, bin neu hier. Ich weiß nicht wie aktuell das Thema noch is. Ich habe gestern auch einen Toshiba 43VJ33Q ersteigert. Der hat oben links auf dem Bildschirm ist aber ein großer Fleck, der etwas stört. Ich vermute, dass er innen sitzt, da ich ihn außen nicht entfernen kann (feuchter Lappen). Können sie mir vielleicht kurz erklären wie ich vorgehen muss um den Fernseher von innen zu reinigen? Haben sie vielleicht eine kurze Anleitung oder Bilder, wie ich ihn auseinandernehmen muss? Ich würde den Fernseher von innen gerne mal vollständig säubern, sprich Lampen, Spiegel und Mattscheibe. Können sie mir einige Tipps geben, wie ich die Sachen entsprechend reinige?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
TGT


----------



## Classisi (20. September 2011)

*AW: Rückprojektionsfernseher - Scheibe reinigen*

Haha, das Thema ist überhaupt nicht mehr aktuell und der TV im Müll gelandet  Aber nichts desto trotz ein wenig weiß ich noch. Also erstmal musst du dir im klaren sein, dass du vorsichtig sein musst, denn da sitzt Spannung drauf auf den elektrischen Teilen auch bei ausgeschaltetem Gerät. Stecker ziehen und ne Zeit lang stehen lassen (24h?) Dann musst du ihn aufschrauben. Die Frontblende besteht aus zwei teilen, welche vollständig abgeschraubt werden müssen. zuerst die obere Blende. Wenn du hinter den TV schaust siehst du am Rand rundum in tiefen Löchern versenkte Schrauben. Die müssen raus. Dann kannst du die obere Blende abnehmen. Das reicht glaube ich schon wenn du nur reinigen willst. Du siehst dann die drei Linsen der Projektoren, den Spiegel und du kannst noch die Leinwand? Mattscheibe? sehen. Also die Projektionswand. Die besteht aus zwei Schichten und ist mit Klebeband am Rand zusammengeklebt. Die kannst du auch auseinander nehmen. Die Vorderseite ist schwer zu reinigen, da sie mit Rillen versehen ist. Schau was du erreichen kannst. War ein klasse TV, wenn die Elektronik nicht aufgegeben hätte, würde er hier immer noch stehen. Aber ich habe ihn fürn 10er ersteigert und da kann man bei bestem Willen einfach nicht meckern  
Ich übernehme aber keinerlei Haftung für deine Reparaturen und sonstiges was du durch diese kleine Anleitung machst. Du machst das auf deine eigene Gefahr und Verantwortung!!! Bei Zweifeln geh zum Tv-Elektriker. 
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## TheGreenTalent (21. September 2011)

*AW: Rückprojektionsfernseher - Scheibe reinigen*

Hey vielen dank fürs erste!! also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe muss ich erst hinten abschrauben und dann kann ich die vordere obere blende abschrauben und die scheibe rausnehmen? und dort kann ich dann alles sachen sehen und reinigen? Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen womit ich das alles reinige? also nur mit wasser und lappen oder vielleicht ach bürste oder putzmittel oder sowas? vielen dank nochmal!!

MFG, 
TGT


----------



## Classisi (21. September 2011)

*AW: Rückprojektionsfernseher - Scheibe reinigen*

Ja die Linsen und der Spiegel dürften nur verstaubt sein, da reicht Wasser. Natürlich streifenfrei wischen  An der Projektionswand bin ich verzweifelt. Habe mit Handwaschbürste und Prilwasser versucht die Flecken aus den Rillen zu bekommen. Versuchs einfach. Ich denke solange du nicht mit Waschbenzin oder Spiritus drangehst dürfte die Platte keinen Schaden nehmen. Schätze ich mal  
Wenns nicht klappt musst du damit leben. Die Projektionswand kostet knapp 200€ und da kannst du dir besser einen neuen Flat kaufen. Solange er läuft stehen lassen und glücklich sein, wenn er kaputt geht weg.
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## TheGreenTalent (23. September 2011)

*AW: Rückprojektionsfernseher - Scheibe reinigen*

Ich danke die vielmals, dass du dir nochmal für das Thema zeitgenommen hast! Ich werd mein bestes versuchen...
Bis dahin Grüße, 

TGT


----------

